# Looking to get a Mini Cooper S



## BeemernBob (Dec 30, 2016)

What are the problematic years? So, I can stay away from them...

Any recommendation of models that were more solid are welcomed!

Cheers


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know much about the First Generation (2001-2006) or Third Generation (2015+) Cooper S models.

Among the Second Generation (2007-2014) cars, the pre-2011 models with the turbocharged N14 engines tend to be more problematic than the 2011-2014 N18 version.


----------



## BeemernBob (Dec 30, 2016)

That certainly helps and gives me some guidance! Cheers


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

No worries! In general with the Second Generation MINIs, you'll want to look for one where the owner made more frequent oil changes than the 15,000-mile interval that was recommended by MINI. These would be engines less likely to experience problems related to the timing chain, chain tensioner, and turbocharger. There are other weak components in the Second Generation vehicles, like the high-pressure fuel pump and the water pump; probably a few others I'm forgetting. You'll want to scrutinize the maintenance records in all of these areas for any vehicle you consider.

The earlier N14 engines tend to experience carbon build-up at the intake valves, but the later N18 engine had some revisions to address this.

Good luck!


----------



## BeemernBob (Dec 30, 2016)

This is perfect! Getting into specifics...I'm sure some are solid all the way around but it's good to know where to look, so to speak...
Thanks!


----------

